
Show HN: Sunshine (Distraction free social network) - 1mbsite
https://sunshine.social
======
1mbsite
[https://sunshine.social/@dalton/status/87fcd5af-
faa7-40d1-a6...](https://sunshine.social/@dalton/status/87fcd5af-
faa7-40d1-a651-e9176bc768f6)

------
1mbsite
This is in beta and I’m still building some functionality, but I invite you to
check it out in the meantime.

------
kseistrup
How come the profile picture fetcher fetches the profile picture twice every
time, instead of just one?

~~~
kseistrup
It seems to fetch the profile picture twice every 15 minutes. No cache, no If-
Modified-Since.

~~~
1mbsite
Images should be cached (I have this header: Cache-Control: max-age=31536000,
public)

~~~
1mbsite
The first time it reads the image is to get info about it (what type of image)
- the second call actually reads the file into memory and outputs it

~~~
kseistrup
Well, when you have read the image once to get the info then you already have
the file and can “output it”. To fetch it again is just a waste of resources.

~~~
1mbsite
I’ll take all this feedback into account. It’s a beta app so it improves
daily. For some insight all functionality you see right now was built in less
than a month by only 1 person

